# New VAPEKING MENLYN MAINE PRETORIA Shop Launch Date and Specials



## Paulie (17/4/18)

Hey all

Here the launch date of the shop keep an eye open for all mad specials!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Here the launch date of the shop keep an eye open for all mad specials!
> 
> View attachment 129395


Specials are awesome, but will there be promo girls?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Specials are awesome, but will there be promo girls?


This is @Paulie we are talking about. There will be promo girls!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

